# شرح جهاز التوتال والثديولايت



## عبدالواحدالعياني (23 يوليو 2008)

فكره التيودوليت ومعظم الاجهزه المساحيه الالكترونيه التي تقوم بقياس مسافات وزوايا وارتفاعات تقوم على نقاط بسيطه جدا

والفكره الاساسيه في عمليه التثليث اي تكوين مثلثات في الفراغ يمكن من خلاله تعيين الابعاد الناقصه منه سواء كان يدويا او من برمجه الجهاز نفسه


فالجهاز يمكنه قياس زاويه افيه وزاويه رأسيه وعن طريق قوانين مستنتجه من حساب المثلثات وقوانين الجيب وجيب التمام ستجدها في كتب المساحه يمكنك من حساب المسافات بين النقاط

وتستخدم القامه وهي عباره عن مسطره طويله مدرجه يصل ارتفاعها ل 5 امتار احيانا وتستخدم في القرائات الرأسيه او الافقيه


ولتقريب العمليه من الفهم 
تخيل انك واقف عند نقطه 1 ومعك جهاز تيودوليت والقامه موضوعه عند نقطه 2 على مسافه مجهوله من نقطه 1 وانت تريد قياس هذه المسافه

فكل ما عليك هو توجيه التيودليت بزاويه ميل رأسيه معينه نحو القامه وتعيين الزاويه الرأسيه والقراءه على القامه
قم تقوم بهذه الخطوه مره اخرى مع تغيير زاويه التوجيه الرأسي وتأخذ قراءه الزاويه وقراءه على القامه
وعن طريق قانون التيودوليت المشهور ستجده في كتبالمساحه ومع اي مهندس مساحه او يمكن استنتاجه من حساب المثلثات يمكنك من حساب المسافه بين النقطتين 

ولو كان معلوم لديك منسوب ايا من النقطتين يمكنك استنتاج منسوب الاخرى *كــيفية اِستخدام جهــاز التوتال ا ستثن موديل (set510/set610*
أولاً:- عملية الرفع مع التسجيل باستـخدام الإحداثيات .

نضغط [ESC] حتى نتحصل على الشاشة الرئيسية Sokkia page
1. نضغط [MEM] F3 – تظهر شاشة بها عدة خيارات نختار منها JOB وبعد نضغط ( ادخال )
2. ثم نختار – Job selection ثم ( ادخال )
3. نضغط LIST ثم باستـخدام - - نختار الملف المراد فتحة وليكن Job-1 ثم نضغط ( ادخال ) مرتين ويعدها نضغط ESC .
4. يمكن تغير اِسم الفايل و ذلك باختيار Job Name Edit ثم 
( ادخال ) وبالضغط على Func يمكن اِختيار مردف التسمية ولكن TEST ثم ( ادخال ) 
5. نضغط ESC ثلاث مرات.
6.. نختار - Coord تظهر عدة خيارات .
7. نختار - منا STN Orientation ثم ( ادخال )
8. نختار - STN Coordinate ثم ( )ادخال تظهر شاشة اِدخال إحداثيات المحطة المحتلة 
9. نضغط EDIT ومن ثم نبداء بإدخال قيم الإحداثيات كا لتالي
( ادخال ) 100 No
( ادخال ) 100 Eo
( ادخال ) 10 Zo
( ادخال ) 1.5 Inst. HT
( ادخال ) 1.7 Tgt.HT
ثم نضغط OK 

10. نختار - H angle ثم ( ادخال ) يظهر لنا خياران:-
 في حالة النقطة الخلفية معلومة كزاوية انحراف من الشمال نختار - H angle ثم ندخل قيمة الزاوية و من ثم نوجه على النقطة الخلفية ثم نضغط ( ادخال ).
* في حالة النقطة الخلفية معلومة الإحداثيات نبتع الآتي:-
* نختار – Back Sight ثم ( ادخال ) 
* نقوم الضغط على EDIT للبدء في إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الخلفية كالتالي:- 
( É ) 150 NBS
( É ) 100 EBS
( É ) 11 ZBS
* ثم نضغط OK مرتين.
* توجه على النقطة الخلفية ثم نضغط"Yes" / F4, 
* نضغط ESC مرتين
11. نضغط على REC تظهر عدة خيارات نحتا ر منا STN Data ثم نضغط ( É )
12. تظهر شاشه بها قيم إحداثيات النقطة المحتلة (STN) نقوم بمراجعتها ثم نضغط OK / F1,
13. تعوم باختيار Coord Data ثم ( É )
14. توجه على النقطة المراد أيجاد إحداثياتها ثم نضغط Auto وهكذا نكرر عملية التوجيه مع الضغط على Auto حتى الانتهاء من الرفع .
* ملاحـــظة / في حالة الرغبة في نغير رقم النقطة أو ارتفاع العاكس أو الكود الخاص بالنقطة نقوم بالتالي :-
* نوجه على ألنقطه ثم نضغط OBS.
* ثم نضغط REC ثم EDIT ومن ثم نقوم بالتغييرات اللازمة ثم OK
* نستخدم Auto في حاله عدم الرغبة في تغير رقم النقطة او ارتفاع العاكس مع التسجيل السريع.
*****************************​






​

 http://www.surveyingengineering.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=154​







​



alaagodaعرض ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى alaagodaالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة alaagoda








​







 10-26-2006, 10:32 PM  رقم المشاركة : *2* alaagoda عضو مشارك





​



*ب). ثانيا عملية التوقيع:-*
ب). ثانيا عملية التوقيع:-
1. نضغط Func حتى نحصل على S-0 ثم نقوم بالضغط عليها 
2. نختار - STN Orientation ثم ( ادخال )
3. نختار - STN Coordinate ثم ( ادخال )
4. نضغط EDIT للبدء في إدخال إحداثيات المحطة كما يلي 
( ادخال ) 100 No
( ادخال ) 100 Eo
( ادخال ) 10 Zo
( ادخال ) 1.5 Inst. HT
( ادخال ) 1.7 Tgt.HT
ثم نضغط OK 
5.. نختار - Hangle ثم ( ادخال ) يظهر لنا خياران:-
 في حالة النقطة الخلفية معلومة كزاوية انحراف من الشمال نختار - Hangle ثم ندخل قيمة الزاوية و من ثم نوجه على النقطة الخلفية ثم نضغط ( ادخال ).
* في حالة النقطة الخلفية معلومة الإحداثيات نتبع الآتي:-
* نختار – Back Sight ثم ( ادخال ) 
* نقوم الضغط على EDIT للبدء في إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الخلفية كالتالي:- 
( É ) 150 NBS
( É ) 100 EBS
( É ) 11 ZBS
* ثم نضغط OK مرتين.
* توجه على النقطة الخلفية ثم نضغط F4 / Yes
* نضغط ESC مرة واحدة.
11. نختار S-O Data ثم ( ادخال )
12. الآن نقوم باد خال إحداثيات النقطة المراد توقيعها بإحدى طريقتين :-
ا)/ في حالة كتابة النقطة مباشرة في الموقع نتبع الخطوات التالية:- 
* تقوم بالضغط على (F2) (S-O) حتي نحصل على شاشه توقيع الإحداثيات Coord So- 
* نضغط EDIT ثم نقوم باد خال قيمة النقطة المراد توقيعها كالتالي
137 NP
125 EP
11 ZP 
OK EDIT S-O READ

* نقوم بالضغط على OK
* نضغط F2 (S-O) حتى نحصل على الشاشة التالية 
15 M H S-O
45” 13’ 10 d HA
10 12 88 ZA
48 35 145 HAR
* d HA تمثل الفرق بين الاتجاه الحالي و اِتجاه النقطة المراد توقيعها.
* تقوم بلف الجهاز حتى تصيح قيمة d HA=0 مساوية للصفر و يمكن الضغط على المفتاح 
(- -) F3لمعرفة اِتجاه حركة الدوران.
* نقوم بوضع العاكس في اتجاه خط نظر الجهاز و من ثم نضغط 
(OBS) وذلك لضبط المسافة. نكرر العملية حتى تصبح قيمة S-O H أصغر ما يمكن أو صفر عندها نكون قد انتهينا من توقيع النقطة.
* لتوقيع النقطة الثانية نضغط ESC و نكرر نفس الخطوات السابقة.
ب / في حالة أن النقاط المراد توقيعها مسجلة مسبقاً في الذاكرة يمكن اِستدعاءها من الذاكرة و توقيعها كايلي .
* بالضغط على READ نظهر كل النقاط المسجلة نقوم باختيار النقطة المعنية ثم نضغط ( É )
* ثم نضغط OK فتظهر الشاشة التالية 
27.88 m S-O H
35 45 53 DHA
53.231 H
ZA
HAR
REC - -  S-O OBS
*- تقوم بلف الجهاز حتى تصيح قيمة d HA=0 أيضاً اضغط F3 
(- -) للمساعدة في تحديد اتجاه الدوران.
* و من ثم نضع العاكس في اتجاه خط نظر الجهاز بالضبط.
* نضغط OBS وذلك للبدء في ضبط المسافة 
* حرك العاكس ا للخلف أو ا الأمام حتى تكون قيمة S-O H أقل ما يمكن أو صفر وعندها نكون قد انتهينا من توقيع النقطة الأولى.
* ومن ثم نضغط ESC للبدء في توقيع النقطة التالية
* تقوم باختيار النقطة التالية ثم ( É ) ثم OK و هكذا.​





​

 http://www.surveyingengineering.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=155​







​



alaagodaعرض ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى alaagodaالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة alaagoda

​








​







 10-26-2006, 10:35 PM  رقم المشاركة : *3* alaagoda عضو مشارك





​



*ت). حساب إحداثيات المحطة المحتلة بمعلومية نقطتين أو أكثر (resection)*
ت). حساب إحداثيات المحطة المحتلة بمعلومية نقطتين أو أكثر (RESECTION) 
1. نضغط Func حتى نحصل على Menu ثم نضغط Menu 
2. تظهر عدة خيارات نختار منها Resection
3. تظهر الشاشة التالية 
P+1 
NP
EP 
ZP
Tght
READ EDIT 
4. نضغط EDIT للبدء في إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الأولى المعلومة, أو نقوم باستدعاء ها من الذاكرة إذا كانت مسجلة عن طريق READ. 
5. ثم نتحرك بالسهم الأيمن الجانبي  لإدخال أو استدعاء النقطة الثانية المعلومة وهكذا حتى إدخال جميع النقاط المعلومة. ثم نضغط MEAS.
6. تظهر الشاشة التالية 
P+1 Resection
N
E 
Z
DIST
7. تقوم بالتوجيه على النقطة الأولى ثم نضغط DIST ثم Yes
8. ثم تقوم بالتوجيه على النقطة الثانية ثم نضغط DIST و هكذا وعند آخر الانتهاء من آخر نقطة نضغط على CALC لحساب إحداثيات المحطة.​

​


موقع سيارات مختص بـصور و فيديو السيارات .. وآخر اخبار السيارات
http://cars.maktoob.com


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك . معلومات مهمة


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخ عبدالواحد على هذه المعلومات...لكن نتمنى ان يكون حجم الخط اصغر في المشاركات المقبلة وفقك الله...مهندس اياد


----------



## المساح السلفى (31 يوليو 2008)

والله انت شرحت اللى انا عاوزه بالظبط بس ياريت يكون عندك نفس الشرح لجهاز سوكيا set 2c وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## التلاوى (22 أغسطس 2008)

والله انت شرحت اللى انا عاوزه بالظبط بس ياريت يكون عندك نفس الشرح لجهاز سوكيا


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد نصير (12 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمدين علي (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن الاسكندريه (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جامد يا باش مهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسد حيدر (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## s.sakr (28 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## اسا مة (28 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك يا باشمهندس وافادك اللة وجعلة ف ميزان حسناتك 
بس دة لمهندس عايز يحفظ خطوات العمل لكن بالنسبة لنظريات العمل اية الاساس ال بيحصل علية الكلام دة
انا مش عار اقولها ازاي وازا القامة تستخدم استخدام افقي اذا كان التدريج الي علي القامة تدريج راسي
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (2 أبريل 2011)

*ماشاء الله*

_بارك الله فيك ياخي وشكرا جزيلا سوالي هذا الشرح ينطبق على جهاز نوع بلدر 200_


----------



## zaidhassanj (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------

